

Put your Ruby tests in comments. - delano
http://github.com/delano/tryouts

======
delano
I find that I don't mind spending time writing tests when I can also use them
as sample code. Usually tests have a lot of visual junk that gets in the way.
I've been playing around with different solutions for about a year and I just
released the latest incarnation:

    
    
        ## A very simple test
          1 + 1
        #=> 2

